# ICD-10 PCS Coding for Spinal Surgery



## patobrienquilter (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello Colleagues! 

I am trying to create a Cheat-Sheet of old CPT codes to new ICD-10 Codes for a spinal surgeon. I am having trouble converting the "Add-On Codes" from CPT. Does anyone know how you create an "Additional Segment" code in ICD-10PCS? Any insight or tips would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you!


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 16, 2015)

pobrien@omspm.com said:


> Hello Colleagues!
> 
> I am trying to create a Cheat-Sheet of old CPT codes to new ICD-10 Codes for a spinal surgeon. I am having trouble converting the "Add-On Codes" from CPT. Does anyone know how you create an "Additional Segment" code in ICD-10PCS? Any insight or tips would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!



Your surgeon will not use PCS codes those are only for inpatient facility use.


----------



## patobrienquilter (Sep 16, 2015)

Debra, 

The hospital bills for their services, but we bill for the procedures for the Surgeon. Since he is a spinal surgeon, all of his patients have an "inpatient" status. I do believe this requires PCS codes. Is there something I am not catching? Also, thank you for your quick response.


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 16, 2015)

pobrien@omspm.com said:


> Debra,
> 
> The hospital bills for their services, but we bill for the procedures for the Surgeon. Since he is a spinal surgeon, all of his patients have an "inpatient" status. I do believe this requires PCS codes. Is there something I am not catching? Also, thank you for your quick response.



Even if the facility bills the physician service it will be with CPT codes.  The PCS codes are for the facility portion only.  Even if your provider sees patients in the inpatient setting the physician portion is billed with CPT codes.


----------

